# Water Filter Install



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

We just purchased an Outback 268rl and it appears Outback does not come with a water filter. I have thought just an external filter between the hose and inlet would work. This of course does not filter water from tank into trailer if dry camping. Any suggestions on install would be helpful. Those that have pics please send with step by step.

Thanks,
Curtis


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use one of these http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...er-filter/18478 . If I have full hookups it's used in line with the city water hookup. When dry camping I fill the tank with water run through the filter. James


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Check out this post regarding the water filter setup we created: Water filter and mount

I hope it helps....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, I'd recommend external filter and then just filter any water that goes into the tank.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I know a lot of folks filter the water before it comes into the trailer, but as was pointed out earlier, these filters do nothing for you if you fill your tank at a campground spigot. I don't care about the taste of the water I wash my hands and dishes with, nor the water I flush down the toilet, so I installed an under-sink filter that is dedicated to a drinking-water spigot at the kitchen sink. I got the filter, which is a canister with replaceable filter elements, at Wal-Mart. Here's how I installed it:









I installed a "T" fitting in the cold supply to the kitchen faucet, which supplies the inlet of the filter.









I then installed the filter canister under the sink and ran a line from the filter outlet to the spigot.









The spigot was purchased from the local hardware store and we use this water for coffee, cooking, making ice, etc.

The nice thing about this setup is that I don't use too many filter cartridges because the only water I'm filtering is the water from the spigot, which is 10 times less (at least) than all the rest of the water used. And I can remove the filter cartridge and put it in the sink so it doesn't sit and grow "stuff" in the stagnant water if I am not using the camper for several weeks at a time.

Hope this gives you some ideas.

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I know a lot of folks filter the water before it comes into the trailer, but as was pointed out earlier, these filters do nothing for you if you fill your tank at a campground spigot. I don't care about the taste of the water I wash my hands and dishes with, nor the water I flush down the toilet, so I installed an under-sink filter that is dedicated to a drinking-water spigot at the kitchen sink. I got the filter, which is a canister with replaceable filter elements, at Wal-Mart. Here's how I installed it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice water filter mod and installation photo's









Thanks for sharing

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Scoutr2 said:


> I installed a "T" fitting in the cold supply to the kitchen faucet, which supplies the inlet of the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same but installed the Everpure system. Why filter the water you're going to flush your toilet with!?

Jim


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

California Jim said:


> I did the same but installed the Everpure system. Why filter the water you're going to flush your toilet with!?
> 
> Jim


I do like filtered water in the bathroom.....especially when I brush my teeth. And a clean sparkling bowl is nice too!


----------

